# Need quick advice



## Arkansan07 (Dec 26, 2015)

I know this belongs in the skeeter pee forum, bht need help fast. I started 2 batches of SP tues, pitched my starter wed and as of yesterday it still wasnt fermentng. I have never had a batch stick like this. What can I do? Is it too late to save? I plan on giving it another good whipping today, not sure what else to do. thanks


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 26, 2015)

What is you must temp? If it's cold (like 65* or less), it could take an extra day or two to get started.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 26, 2015)

Warm it up to around 75 and see if there's fermentation - if not make another starter batch of yeast,and toss it in. 

Take a hydrometer reading - so you have a reference point to look back on.


----------



## Arkansan07 (Dec 26, 2015)

cranked the heat to 75 from 70 and gave them both good stirs


----------



## NorCal (Dec 26, 2015)

Did you have active starters before pitching?


----------



## barbiek (Dec 26, 2015)

Take all the advice above and whip it! Whip it good! Couple of times should get it started good luck


----------



## Arkansan07 (Dec 26, 2015)

yes i had EC118 active before pitching. SG was the same as it was when started


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 26, 2015)

With stuck fermentations I would suggest reversing the process and adding a small batch of the must to the starter rather than the starter to the batch - so if your starter is say 100 cc (or a cup) simply add 100 cc of must to the starter and wait until that is clearly fermenting and then add 200 cc from the starter and when that is actively fermenting add 400 cc and continue to double the amount of must you add to the starter. If there is some problem with the must then you will either neutralize it with this process or you will see that something is very wrong very quickly... (within an hour or two)...


----------



## Arkansan07 (Dec 27, 2015)

still nothing, gave it another good stir and pitched some more yeast I found. I guess ill give it 24 hours


----------



## richmke (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeast Starter

1.	2 oz of tap water, 104-109 degrees
2.	Rehydrate yeast (in water only) for 15 minutes, no more than 30 minutes
3.	add 3 cups of Must, ¼ tsp Yeast Nutrient, within 18 degrees of yeast
4.	Sit in warm place (top of fridge), stir every few hours.
5.	After 8 hours, you should have a good evidence of active yeast.

Get yeast within 18 degrees of the must.
Add ½ cup of warmed must (15 degrees colder than yeast slurry) to yeast slurry, wait 20 minutes
Repeat, decreasing temp of must, until right temp


----------



## chasemandingo (Dec 31, 2015)

I have had show little physical signs of fermentation but fermentation was indeed taking place. Have you checked the gravity?


----------

